# rechner kackt ab



## soraxdesign (10. April 2002)

hi leutz,
ich habe ein richtig dickes problem: ich habe mir vor längerer zeit schon nen neuen pc zusammengestellt. neues mainboard+cpu+graka. mein neues mainboard ist ein k7vza von elitegroup. meine graka ist eine kyro 64mb 4500 mit tv out von hercules. der cpu eine athlon b 1200 mit 100mhz fsb. so nun hatte ich mein neues board+cpu schon vorher drin mit meiner alten graka (ne diamond 550v). damit lief das system stabil. dann habich meine neue graka eingebaut (die kyro) und ab da hängt sich mein pc aus heiterem himmel auf. ich boote, geh kurz weg und komme nach 5min wieder - abgekackt. das ganze so 2 mal hintereinander. dann läufter vielleicht ne viertelstunde dann das elbe wieder. aber das komische is, manchmal läuft der 24h duch ohne absturz also die kommen wirklich ohne system. aber es kann ja wohl net sein, das der sich nach dem booten gelich aufhängt. ich habe auch schon format c: gemacht (fragt nicht wie oft) und auch den via4in1 treiber draufgehauen. nix hilft. der cpu oder die graka ist nicht übertaktet. ich habe win98 und me ausprobiert, bei beiden das selbe prob. bei winxp kackt der sogar bei der install ab. noch ne info: ich habe sdRAM drin 640mb. BITTE HELFT MIR ich bin am verzweifeln woran das liegt.
sabre

Ps: mein netzteil hat 300watt - kann daran also auch net liegen  
danke euch im vorraus

_/edit_ den lüfter des cpus habe ich erst wieder abgenommen und den ganzen pc gereinigt. der cpu läuft bei ungefähr 35°C also wird auch nicht zu warm. an der lüftung kann es auch nicht liegen, denn er kackt auch bei offenen pc ab.
_/end_edit_


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

Was ist, wenn Du Deine alte Grafikkarte wieder einbaust? Läuft dann Dein Rechner wieder problemlos?


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

irgentwer hat mir mal gesagt das Win soviel ram unterstützt prober mal nur mit der hälfte ram!
was andres wüsst ich auch nicht!


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

Win98 unterstützt maximal 512MB! Bei Win95 ist es noch weniger!
An den Vorschlag den Speicher zu reduzieren habe ich auch schon gedacht! Aber er schreibt ja, seit er seine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut hat "kackt" sein Rechner ab!

Also Vorschlag: Alte Grafikkarte einbauen und prüfen, ob der Fehler noch Auftritt! Falls nicht, dann ist Grafikkarte defekt oder nicht kompatibel (möglicherweise Problem AGP-Version Board->Grafikkarte)


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

stimmt....dann fällt mir auch nix mehr ein..
wünsch dir noch viel Glück


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

Dass wünsche ich ihm auch!


----------



## biggi@aodt (21. April 2002)

*ähnliches hatte ich auch*

soetwas in der art hatte ich auch hatte nur das falsche ram eingebaut dann kam es zu solchen abstürtzen. Win 2000 ist dann auch bei der installation abgekackt. vielleicht hast ja einen defekten rambaustein? oder dein board unterstützt net soviel ram (es sollten ausserdem immer entsprechend gleich große rambausteine sein ;-)) Aber wenns mit der alten graka wieder läuft keinen plan !


----------

